# Which is better?



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey guys after seeing some of yall recent work i tried to do something off of what plazz and ncc and others have been doing

which is better


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the lighting in the second one, but the text blends with the backgorund too much imo, maybe darken it.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i kno the text color is off and ill hhave to fix it i just wanted to see which one everyone like best first then id worry about the text lol but thanks...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oo ok, then yea, the second one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I like the lighting in the second one, but the text blends with the backgorund too much imo, maybe darken it.


This...


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

this better?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah but it needs a border to top it off.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Third one, perhaps could even be better if less saturated. It's got the best balance and stands out more.

The other ones, their colours bleed too much.


----------

